# snows in northern nd



## greenc (Mar 20, 2008)

i am headed up by westhope for opener any snows around or moving into the state yet we will be hunting ducks and canadas but just want to know about the snows


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Maybe one or two mixed in with some flocks of migrators. No major numbers though.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Don't be calling me Saturday afternoon telling me about the tough hunting snows up there :lol: - there will probably be some handfuls but when we were there last a few years ago we didn't even look at them. The ducks weren't heavy around them. I suggest ignoring them Green...Go after ducks. :wink: I'll be up there with the Minot Delta Committee on Friday banding, I'll let you know what I see.


----------



## greenc (Mar 20, 2008)

huey i am going for ducks but if i see any snowbirds :sniper: i might pester them a liitle i will get ahold of you this weekend i might be headed out fishing your w


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

We've been seeing a few. Heard a couple of accounts of guys getting them in the dekes. There have been a few early migrants up near the border.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I saw a snow last weekend in a flock of honks by devils lake

I have also heard of someone decoying in a schnay this week, I wonder if it was the same guys?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Saw 11 on opener of the early honk season. They've spent the last few summers on a large slough in the area. Im guessing ooooold birds past breeding age.


----------



## Rick Davis (Oct 7, 2002)

I live a few miles from the border and haven't seen any snows yet, but a few cranes are starting to move in......... shouldn't be long for the snows..


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

hunted 10 miles from the border today, and saw 14 snows, and a few small flocks of lesser mixewd in with the big guys


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

We have seen snows, blues and quite a few lessers out hunting/scouting this weekend.


----------



## Brad from ND (Jan 23, 2007)

I saw 1 snow mixed in with about 300 honkers tonight. I shot a lesser out of a flock 3 weeks ago. It was an old bird that I figured paired up with 1 of our locals. This is all way down on the southern 3rd of the state.


----------



## Dave Owens (Nov 11, 2002)

Don't expect huntable numbers for the opener. Twenty years ago I would say yes, but now they usually arrive the 3rd week in October. There will be a small flock here are there but no major staging.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

We landed a blue goose on Saturday 5 feet away from the blind.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I saw 5 specks on a slough like a month ago, however I am guessing they stayed here all summer. 
I have also seen a handful of snows this season already. Guessing they stayed here also though.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Saw 2 on Saturday night, hard to see them in a field full of canadas................... :roll:


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

Saw a flock of about 20 lastnite in the in NE part of the state.


----------

